# Constipation can cause varicocele in men



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Chronic Constipation as a Causative Factor for Development of Varicocele in Men:http://www.jultrasoundmed.org/cgi/content/abstract/26/1/5


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

This is quite interesting. I have had chronic constipation for years and was diagnosed with colonic intertia about nine years ago. Interesting enough, a urologist diagnosed me with a variocele at the same time that I was diagnosed with colonic inertia. I have never had surgery for the variocele because it has never bothered me.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Is it on the bag itself or higher?I seem to have vein pain higher than the bag.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I think it is in the upper part of the scrotum. I haven't looked for it in years and it has never caused any discomfort. A variocele can lower sperm production, however.


SpAsMaN* said:


> Is it on the bag itself or higher?I seem to have vein pain higher than the bag.


----------

